
What Do You Think of Apple’s New iTime Smart Watch? - fjcaetano
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9JQsXPd41U
======
fjcaetano
[http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-p380RV67aNs/UHpWFNJ8MkI/AAAAAAAACk...](http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-p380RV67aNs/UHpWFNJ8MkI/AAAAAAAACkA/eRN8EmRso_k/s640/Freddy_Mercury_ultra-
high-angle_reversed_facepalm.jpg)

